#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  任用版務總管 皇天蒼狼

## 狼王白牙

▁▂▃▄▅▆▇ 公告 ▇▆▅▄▃▁

2015 年 6 月 30 日，正式聘任 *皇天蒼狼* 為版務總管。

版務總管一職，為所有版面均有管理權的職務。此職務對於版面主題分配控管，將適當的主題移動至適當的版面，或是版主無暇管理、無版主的看板等有著一定重要的責任。

皇天蒼狼於2007年註冊後，先後擔任文學創作、獸話題討論等重要版面之版主。亦在其他大型論壇擁有版面管理員豐富經驗，於近日管理獸缺乏之時，能夠及時主動幫忙。

希望上任後持續保持活力，亦感謝毛遂自薦此職。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

先感謝白牙願意給蒼我這個機會

也辛苦白牙了，維持樂園走過十一個年頭

同時也在此向各位樂園的獸們說：蒼我會努力做好的^^

----------

